# need a foster home



## aliciark (Sep 6, 2011)

hello everyone,
my name is alicia i am looking for someone in the garland area that could possibly foster my babies for a few months until i can get my living situation sorted out. when i got my boys my dad was ok with me having them. then right before i moved to the houston area he said i couldn't bring them back in the house. things in houston didnt go well at all, so im now back in garland and im having to stay with my dad again until i can get a place of my own. i know my boys can go back to the north texas rat rescue but i would rather someone foster them so i can get my babies back when i have a place. please let me know if anyone can help me out. one of the ladies from the rat rescue suggested i post in here and see if anyone could help me.


----------



## aliciark (Sep 6, 2011)

ok i cant get a foster, so would anyone like to adopt two girl dumbo rats? i have a cage,bedding,food and toys to go with them.


----------



## aliciark (Sep 6, 2011)

i have found a foster place for both sets of rats!


----------



## Killerdoll (Sep 27, 2011)

I'm glad You found someone to take care of Your Babies. I wouldn't know what to do in a situation like this =/


----------

